# Outside light - high near awning



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone know how to operate the outside light.

We have a 2007 Cheyenne 660. The light comes on automatically when I unlock the motorhome with the remote. It seems to stay on for a minute or two then go off.

When on hook up we would like a bit of light in the evenings if we are sitting outside (summertime usage here). Is there a way of turning this light on and for it to stay on?

I have tried pressing the AUX button on the control panel and it seems to come on only sometimes. Do I have a fault or am I doing something in the wrong order?

MTIA

Keith


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a CI Mizar and having the same problem, not looked in the manual yet. 
Tried to put the light on last night nothing. Did think it was some thing to stop you switching it on while driving, maybe?


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

welshtust said:


> I have a CI Mizar and having the same problem, not looked in the manual yet.
> Tried to put the light on last night nothing. Did think it was some thing to stop you switching it on while driving, maybe?


Yes, I have looked in the Autotrail manual but it doesn't mention this. I thought maybe it is to stop the leisure batteries from runnning down but the internal lights would do that just as quickly and I'm only interested in having this light on when I'm on hookup.

K


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Keith
You may have a fault, I have a (2006) 660, after pressing aux the light remains on untill it is switched off.
The 2007 may be on a timer in case this light is left on all night, which can ease happen.

Charlie


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Keith,
I agree with Chascass - we have a 2008 Cheyenne 840D and pressing AUX switches the outside light on until AUX is pressed again.

Barrie


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

baldybazza said:


> Hi Keith,
> I agree with Chascass - we have a 2008 Cheyenne 840D and pressing AUX switches the outside light on until AUX is pressed again.
> 
> Barrie


mmmmm, thanks Barry (and Charlie). I'll look further into this. I wasn't sure I was correct in assuming that the AUX button did actually switch on the outside light.

Thanks

Keith


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

the aux button certainly works for me


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Another thing I have noticed, is that after pressing AUX there is a delay of a few seconds between pressing, and the light coming on, also when returning to the van and unlocking the door the light dose not come on as yours dose. (wish it did)

Charlie


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

We have the same problem,not sure how the aux switch works,its the bl**dy step that gets me,every time I switch off the ignition----clonk----out it comes,just waiting on it breaking someones anke,or ripping the side out of someones car! Surely it would be better to have it operating only from the switch by the door. seamus.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

My step automatically retracts when the engine is switch on, but has to be manually opened (switch at side of door) when the engine is switch off.
Why these differences ?

Charlie


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Chascass said:


> My step automatically retracts when the engine is switch on, but has to be manually opened when the engine is switch off.
> Why these differences ?
> 
> Charlie


Yep that is how ours works. I nearly fall out the habitation door when we are preparing to leave home because we stock the van on the drive but then I back it onto the road to fill it with water. So I jump in back it out then open the habitation door and try to step out. One of these days........


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Chascass said:


> My step automatically retracts when the engine is switch on, but has to be manually opened (switch at side of door) when the engine is switch off.
> Why these differences ?
> 
> Charlie


I think they should all operate like yours Charlie.There was a time in France while I was sitting in a peage,the operator came out of his "cage" to check if I had a tag,when he went back in he charged me "class four" Now,if I had only switched off the ignition as he was walking past my step in that confined spaced :lol: :lol: seamus.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Keith you are correct that the awning light does operate with the Keyfob, and stays on for 1 minute, you should be able to override the light with the Aux button, if as you have mentioned this only operates intermittently, then there may be a problem, but could you check if the LED next to the Aux button lights up when you operate the button?

Chascass the slight delay is caused because of the type of light ie fluorescent tube type so it takes a little time to illuminate. The operation should be the same as Keith's. I am assuming that the base vehicle is the Fiat X250? as these all have the EM50 control unit behind the drivers seat, in this there are some "jumper settings" that can enable-disable some of the automatic functions, further info can be found at www.sargentltd.co.uk/EM50_Tech_Data.pdf

Seamusog, as above, you can enable-disable the automatic step functions using the above link, the only one you cannot disable is the automatic retraction when the engine is started, as this is a safety feature to prevent the step being accidentally left out and the vehicle being driven.

I hope the above helps but if you have any other queries then please do not hesitate to contact me.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

On mine (2006 Cheyenne) the awning light is operated by the AUX switch only. I do have remote central locking (via an afterfit alarm) but it doesn't make the awning light come on (would be nice if it did)

Mine also has the short delay, after pressing the AUX button

Sounds like the 2007 is a little different, but I still think the AUX button should make it come on and stay on

On the step issue, I think a step coming out automatically is just plain wrong (and potentially dangerous). Sounds like a sticking switch, or a relay


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Sargent said:


> Hi Keith you are correct that the awning light does operate with the Keyfob, and stays on for 1 minute, you should be able to override the light with the Aux button, if as you have mentioned this only operates intermittently, then there may be a problem, but could you check if the LED next to the Aux button lights up when you operate the button?
> 
> Chascass the slight delay is caused because of the type of light ie fluorescent tube type so it takes a little time to illuminate. The operation should be the same as Keith's. I am assuming that the base vehicle is the Fiat X250? as these all have the EM50 control unit behind the drivers seat, in this there are some "jumper settings" that can enable-disable some of the automatic functions, further info can be found at www.sargentltd.co.uk/EM50_Tech_Data.pdf
> 
> ...


Many thanks for that infomation. The motorhome is currently in storage until February when we pick it up for the first outting of the year. I will check out what you say above. Yes is is a Fiat on a 3L engine not sure that is an X250?

Thanks again and I look at the web site when I have the motorhome on the drive in a couple of weeks.

Regards

Keith


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

If it is a 3L then it is less than 2 years old and definitely an X250 



Trevor


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

In my 2005 manual it states the aux switch on the control panel is for the awning light.
Step only comes out manually and retracts when engine starts.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry for any confusion I have caused the X250 is the new shape Fiat cab

Ian S


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Sargent said:


> Sorry for any confusion I have caused the X250 is the new shape Fiat cab
> 
> Ian S


Aaah then we do have an X250 as it is the new shape. I just know it as MAX as in Max and Paddy and the fact that it has MAXI on the from wings.

Cheers

Keith


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Sargent said:


> Hi Keith you are correct that the awning light does operate with the Keyfob, and stays on for 1 minute, you should be able to override the light with the Aux button, if as you have mentioned this only operates intermittently, then there may be a problem, but could you check if the LED next to the Aux button lights up when you operate the button?
> 
> Chascass the slight delay is caused because of the type of light ie fluorescent tube type so it takes a little time to illuminate. The operation should be the same as Keith's. I am assuming that the base vehicle is the Fiat X250? as these all have the EM50 control unit behind the drivers seat, in this there are some "jumper settings" that can enable-disable some of the automatic functions, further info can be found at www.sargentltd.co.uk/EM50_Tech_Data.pdf
> 
> ...


Just to say thank again. Motorhome out of storage and first trip of the year under our belt. The AUX switch does turn on the awning light but after a pause of about 15 seconds. Then it stays on. I was fooled by the delay.

Cheers from a happy motorhomer

Keith


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Keith good to hear that all is well, i trust the first outing was a success, and many more to be enjoyed this year?

Regards

Ian S


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Sargent said:


> Keith good to hear that all is well, i trust the first outing was a success, and many more to be enjoyed this year?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ian S


Yes, more planned. Really looking forward to June when we are planning two weeks through France to Spain and back. Then 10 days in France in September. Just hoping the Euro rate improves a little now.

Incidentally, is it normal for the electric unit to sometimes buzzes when on hookup?

Cheers, Keith


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Sargent said:


> Keith good to hear that all is well, i trust the first outing was a success, and many more to be enjoyed this year?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ian S


Yes, more planned. Really looking forward to June when we are planning two weeks through France to Spain and back. Then 10 days in France in September. Just hoping the Euro rate improves a little now.

Incidentally, is it normal for the electric unit to sometimes buzz when on hookup?

Cheers, Keith


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Keith, now i am jealous, 
The PSU can some times emit i little noise when charging, this is normal, but if it is excessive then please give us a call 01482 678981

Regards

Ian S


----------



## jimmurray (Jan 7, 2006)

Ian,

Would appreciate your thoughts on the steps issue. I've got a 2008 2.3l Apache 700 adn the steps seem to have a mind of their own. They come out 'sometimes' when I use the button to open the van doors. also come out when I switch the engine off sometimes e..g stop for fuel, turn enging off, steps pop out. Had my supplying dealer (Chelston) look at it but was told this is normal behaviour which personally think is absolute nonsense. What are your thoughts as it really is a pain. Only thing I can rely on them to do is retract when engine is switched on which happens most time as they popped out when the engine was switched off.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Jim sorry for the delay in getting back to you, the step should normally deploy when the keyfob button is depressed to unlock the cab doors, but turning off the engine should have no effect on the step operation, only starting the engine (as you quite correctly identified) should retract the step so this leads me to suspect that the EM50, which is the unit behind the drivers seat needs to be checked as there may be a loose connection. if you would send me a PM with your vehicle details i will contact Chelston and discuss the matter.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------

